# Advice needed for neighbours dog



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Hope someone can offer me some advice. My neighbour has just knocked on my door to ask me to find the number for PDSA as her dog is unwell. She does not drive, and their branch is too far away to access any other way-I dont drive either, my husband does but he is working. Basically she say she walked her dog this afternoon to the park. The dog became very breathless-the owner says she always gets very breathless when running short distances, and has had her back legs collapsing ever since when she walks. She has had diarrhoea and has vomited. Her eyes are blood shot and she is drooling A LOT-I just saw the dog and she does seem listless. I asked if she has had her jabs and neighbour says she doesnt know, she is not spayed but has not been mated according to neighbour. I am not a dog person at all, although even I think she needs vet attention. I think she is a staffie type dog(told you wasnt a dog person!)

Any advice please?I have given her the number for RSPCA to see if they can help, but all ideas appreciated, thanks

EDIT She does not have pet insurance either


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Does she have a local vet that she uses, as usually if you phone it will give an emergency number and if they are really unwell may do a home visit!!!!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

No she has never taken her to a vet apparently-I did offer her the number to my vets, who I know offer an emergency service but she says she cant afford the vet fees???? Does it sound very serious? Im sorry, I am really not informed in anyway about dogs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Taxi to the PDSA if she rings and they will see her or trying every friend she has with a car? Pricey option I know (taxi) but if my dog needed seeing that urgently I would have to just get him seen and worry about getting the money later.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Hi Hope someone can offer me some advice. My neighbour has just knocked on my door to ask me to find the number for PDSA as her dog is unwell. She does not drive, and their branch is too far away to access any other way-I dont drive either, my husband does but he is working. Basically she say she walked her dog this afternoon to the park. The dog became very breathless-the owner says she always gets very breathless when running short distances, and has had her back legs collapsing ever since when she walks. She has had diarrhoea and has vomited. Her eyes are blood shot and she is drooling A LOT-I just saw the dog and she does seem listless. I asked if she has had her jabs and neighbour says she doesnt know, she is not spayed but has not been mated according to neighbour. I am not a dog person at all, although even I think she needs vet attention. I think she is a staffie type dog(told you wasnt a dog person!)
> 
> Any advice please?I have given her the number for RSPCA to see if they can help, but all ideas appreciated, thanks


If she is on benefits or I think a pension and pension credit she should be eligible for pdsa, and blue cross clinic care.
Breathlessness and collapse on exertion Likely candidates could be heart/circulatory system. Check the gums are they healthily pink, If you push on the gum with the tip of the index finger, it should blanche and return to normal colour in 1/2 seconds, 3 seconds or longer can indicate cirulatory problem. If the gums are very pale and especially white, then you have a real problem. Blood shot eyes and drooling isnt good either, can be poisons or a type of fit. If shes vomiting and bad diarrhoea too and not drinking she can be in danger of dehydration which is bad.

Is she unspayed, is she an older bitch and due/not long had a season? If so pyometra infection of the womb also dangerous could be a culprit.

Whatever vets now ASAP


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would suggest that you get her to ring the vet and explain the situation. If she cannot afford it, they may be able to suggest who to contact to help. Can I ask how long she has had the dog and how she affords to look after it ??


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for that-she is not spayed and I think she is around 1 year old. Neighbour will not get a taxi-and I dont have any cash in the house to give her else I would. I will nip next door and ask her to do as you ask on the gums and let you know....thanks again for the fast answers x Edit to add she has had the dog around 6 months,im sorry i dont know how she affords to keep her, she just asked for my help tonight x


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Good on you for caring (not being a dog person). I'm sure she's glad she has your support and help!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pet First Aid

basic first aid if she stops breathing in on the PDSA link above


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Details to contact the PDSA are on the link too, thats what I was looking for when I found the first aid and resuss by accident.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

OK Gum test stayed white for 2 mins plus. I have made her call my emergency vets on my house phone, which she is doing now. Explained that a good vets would not expect payment upfront for emergency treatment(I know mine wouldnt) Dog does look ill. She is pretty much covered in vomit(she has been cleaning her with baby wipes as best she can) and is incontinent of faeces(its dripping from her, sorry tmi) She will also not eat or drink. I am really worried now. When husband gets in I am going to ask him to take dog to PDSA. I am in manchester


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

where in manchester are you ?


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Trafford area


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs in a bad way she needs the vets urgent. Dehydration on its own can be a killer, If the gums are white thats bad, it can be heart and circulation. If you pull the skin up on her back it should spring back immediately like elastic. If the skin pulls up and stays up she dehydated too. Sorry forgot that test.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

You seem like a fantastic neighbour - please persuade her to get to a vet ASAP no matter how!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Trafford area


not near me then sorry, cant you try other neighbours for a car?
needs a vet ASAP


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you near the tram even?


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

This is turning into a nightmare! Neighbour will not take to my vets as they want a small deposit upfront for treatment!!!! She now tells me that before she got her she was kept in a cage? And the emergency vets told her that it could be lungworm as it doesnt sound like she has had vaccs. She said she was wormed 2 months ago? My husband will be home in an hour and a half-I asked her to knock on the other way, no answer. Thanks for saying im a good neighbour, im an animal lover and dont like to see any kind of animal in distress. Skin bunches up on her back. What can i do in the meantime? Thank you so much for advice x Should also add she has 2 children in bed, is heavily pregnant and I have my children in bed too, so cant really leave the house as much as I would like to help the dog


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> This is turning into a nightmare! Neighbour will not take to my vets as they want a small deposit upfront for treatment!!!! She now tells me that before she got her she was kept in a cage? And the emergency vets told her that it could be lungworm as it doesnt sound like she has had vaccs. She said she was wormed 2 months ago? My husband will be home in an hour and a half-I asked her to knock on the other way, no answer. Thanks for saying im a good neighbour, im an animal lover and dont like to see any kind of animal in distress. Skin bunches up on her back. What can i do in the meantime? Thank you so much for advice x Should also add she has 2 children in bed, is heavily pregnant and I have my children in bed too, so cant really leave the house as much as I would like to help the dog


You are doing your best to help the dog; sounds like she is very seriously ill beyond anything you can do and just needs the vet. Does your neighbour have a credit card for emergencies perhaps?

It sounds as if you are doing more for your neighbour's dog than her owner is.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

She just keeps saying that she doesnt get paid for 2 weeks, I would love to help-but if you had read the vets fees I have just paid for a complication of a cat spay(long story-and I have pet insurance!) you would know why we are on beans on toast in our house lol She seems a lovely friendly little dog, neighbour said she has had breathing problems as long as she has had her if that makes a difference?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Are ther any modre local vets that you could call who do not require an advance deposit? It does worry me that if she is not prepared to pay a 'small deposit' would she be able to pay for any treatment??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> This is turning into a nightmare! Neighbour will not take to my vets as they want a small deposit upfront for treatment!!!! She now tells me that before she got her she was kept in a cage? And the emergency vets told her that it could be lungworm as it doesnt sound like she has had vaccs. She said she was wormed 2 months ago? My husband will be home in an hour and a half-I asked her to knock on the other way, no answer. Thanks for saying im a good neighbour, im an animal lover and dont like to see any kind of animal in distress. Skin bunches up on her back. What can i do in the meantime? Thank you so much for advice x Should also add she has 2 children in bed, is heavily pregnant and I have my children in bed too, so cant really leave the house as much as I would like to help the dog


Does the skin stay up like a "tent" instead of springing back immediately if so sounds as if she is dehydrated. There is a rehydration fluid cant remember the ratio. Anyone else know? Ill see if I can find it if you can get her to drink some, although she may just vomit it back again or wont take it.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with 'Dogless' it appears to me that you seem more concerned than the owner. If it was me I would be doing everything I could and would pay my last penny for my dogs! It seems as though she can't really afford to keep it, if she had not had it inoculated or registered with a vet etc! You really need to be able to call on reserves at times like this as you never know what care they will need!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

The skin kind of forms thick wrinkles and stays,yes. Neighbour now says she wont be taking dog tonight at all, lift or other wise as no one to sit in the house with children, and obviously I cant split myself in half whilst husband takes her-will PDSA allow my husband to take her? She says she will take her to the more local PDSA centre in the morning at 9am-I am worried that might be too late? I have just rang another vets-they are also redirecting to the same emergency number I made her ring thanks chatterpuss though


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> The skin kind of forms thick wrinkles and stays,yes. Neighbour now says she wont be taking dog tonight at all, lift or other wise as no one to sit in the house with children, and obviously I cant split myself in half whilst husband takes her-will PDSA allow my husband to take her? She says she will take her to the more local PDSA centre in the morning at 9am-I am worried that might be too late?


your neighbour is an idiot!!! has she rang PDSA? what did they say

you have done more than alot of people would .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> The skin kind of forms thick wrinkles and stays,yes. Neighbour now says she wont be taking dog tonight at all, lift or other wise as no one to sit in the house with children, and obviously I cant split myself in half whilst husband takes her-will PDSA allow my husband to take her? She says she will take her to the more local PDSA centre in the morning at 9am-I am worried that might be too late?


Tomorrow may well be too late ; I am struggling to understand your neighbour TBH letting her dog suffer more than necessary. Not sure if your hubby can take her dog; do you know her well enough to have her kids at yours maybe (big favour I know with you already doing so much)?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree...what what you have described I fear the morning may he too late!!
However it is done, I feel the dog needs to see a vet urgently ASAP TONIGHT!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

PDSA want her to take dog NOW-but the overnight place is around 10-15miles away-my husband will take her when he gets in, but she now says she wont take her anyway!!!I have said I will get husband to knock on when he gets in as I am genuinely worried for the dog. If this was my cats I would walk there, so I know why people are getting annoyed. I hope she lets husband take her Her childern are in bed-but I will tell husband to tell her that she can bring them to mine if she wants to take dog-I can cosy them up on my back room couch until they get back-good thinking, that would have never crossed my mind-cant you tell im panicking!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> PDSA want her to take dog NOW-but the overnight place is around 10-15miles away-my husband will take her when he gets in, but she now says she wont take her anyway!!!I have said I will get husband to knock on when he gets in as I am genuinely worried for the dog. If this was my cats I would walk there, so I know why people are getting annoyed. I hope she lets husband take her


No one is getting annoyed at you - hope you don't think that; you are really trying to help her dog. Not sure what else to say if she won't let you or hubby take her and the dog to get help. She is being pretty cruel prolonging this poor animal's suffering, surely she can see that? .


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Do either of you know anyone that could sit at either her house or yours while you take the dog? I fear for the dog as he must be suffering and needs help!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you,I know youre not annoyed at me, but I know why people are getting annoyed at her, even im getting a bit annoyed now. I am annoyed because she has just informed me dog has been in this state since 3pm!!!!!!! :cursing: Why did she leave it until 9pm at night! Husband will be livid, he loves dogs  chatterpuss im going to ask her to bring her children to mine when husband gets back, and she can take dog with husband-will see if she will


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

any working vet took an oath , they are duty bound to help regardless of the fact someone has no money , or they could well find themselves struck off by the RCVS please remind them of this when ringing , trying to find the information for you now


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I would hope that due to the seriousness of the condition of the dog the PDSA would accept the dog no matter who took them to help save their suffering!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Thank you,I know youre not annoyed at me, but I know why people are getting annoyed at her, even im getting a bit annoyed now. I am annoyed because she has just informed me dog has been in this state since 3pm!!!!!!! :cursing: Why did she leave it until 9pm at night! Husband will be livid, he loves dogs  chatterpuss im going to ask her to bring her children to mine when husband gets back, and she can take dog with husband-will see if she will


What time will hubby be back?
Fingers crossed this won't be too late. bless you for trying to help, hope this poor dog will be alright
Maybe do an urgent post in both general & dog chat, there must be someone in your area who can help in some way


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've just posted a link to this thread on Facebook in case any Manchester members on here might be able to help


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for that, husband will be back midnight ish. Am going to ring PDSA myself to see if they will do a home visit.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> PDSA want her to take dog NOW-but the overnight place is around 10-15miles away-my husband will take her when he gets in, but she now says she wont take her anyway!!!I have said I will get husband to knock on when he gets in as I am genuinely worried for the dog. If this was my cats I would walk there, so I know why people are getting annoyed. I hope she lets husband take her Her childern are in bed-but I will tell husband to tell her that she can bring them to mine if she wants to take dog-I can cosy them up on my back room couch until they get back-good thinking, that would have never crossed my mind-cant you tell im panicking!


I think the dog needs to go now, take it the PDSA are alarmed at the symptoms too? Maybe some scare tactics may be in order then, tell her it looks serious which isnt a lie, and tomight could make a difference if she lives or dies, which could quite possibly be true too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Guide to Professional Conduct for Veterinary Surgeons - RCVS
then reading through 24hr emergency notes it say`s


> 17. A veterinary surgeon or a lay member of staff accepting telephone calls *must not* refuse veterinary attention because the caller is unable to make immediate payment for the treatment. Arrangements for payment should be discussed at an early stage, but immediate first aid and pain relief should not be delayed while financial arrangements are agreed.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just had this confirmed by pet medics-they didnt tell her she has to pay upfront at all, and the lady said they would set up a payment plan :cursing: woman said she feels dog is dying and will have to PTS and has been going on for more than just today  what can i do to make the dog more comfy? So sad


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> I have just had this confirmed by pet medics-they didnt tell her she has to pay upfront at all, and the lady said they would set up a payment plan :cursing: woman said she feels dog is dying and will have to PTS and has been going on for more than just today  what can i do to make the dog more comfy? So sad


Poor little mite, I can't advise as it's something a vet needs to see to but I'm guessing keeping him warm & calm & ensuring he doesn't dehydrate


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> I have just had this confirmed by pet medics-they didnt tell her she has to pay upfront at all, and the lady said they would set up a payment plan :cursing: woman said she feels dog is dying and will have to PTS and has been going on for more than just today  what can i do to make the dog more comfy? So sad


in that case i`d threaten reporting her for negligence , as that`s exactly what it is if her dog is indeed dying


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, they run a pet ambulance service for animals, its £70-but what a good idea, I would pay it for my cats if they needed it. Wonder if RSPCA would collect in this situation? She just keeps saying she cant pay, she cant get up there no one to watch kids and shell take her tomorrow. How am I meant to sleep tonight knowing this now? Poor little dog  PDSA woman did say if she cant get her to a vets she shouldnt really have her


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, would love to keep up with this but have to go to bed as due up early for work in the morning. 
Hope everything works out ok for the dog and well done for all you've done. I'll check in to read an update tomorrow night after work !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> You know, they run a pet ambulance service for animals, its £70-but what a good idea, I would pay it for my cats if they needed it. Wonder if RSPCA would collect in this situation? She just keeps saying she cant pay, she cant get up there no one to watch kids and shell take her tomorrow. How am I meant to sleep tonight knowing this now? Poor little dog  PDSA woman did say if she cant get her to a vets she shouldnt really have her


I would give the RSPCA a ring you have nothing to lose, the dogs suffering,
In london we have a rspca hospital called harmsworth where you can get help same criteria as rspca is there not similar in Manchester?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

having kids is no excuse , as far as i am aware most schools aren`t open until next week , it`s utterly disgraceful making that poor dog wait all thru the night , she needs a kick up the arse if i were you i`d be on the phone right now to rspca reporting her for neglect , they love things like this


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I would give the RSPCA a ring you have nothing to lose, the dogs suffering,
> In london we have a rspca hospital called harmsworth where you can get help same criteria as rspca is there not similar in Manchester?


There is one apparently
Greater Manchester Animal Hospital - Detail - rspca.org.uk


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

on phone to rspca now will update you in a min x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> on phone to rspca now will update you in a min x


Good luck hope they can help


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

All i can say is well done to you for all you've done so far, and that she needs one hell of a kick up the a*** for letting the poor dog suffer


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I got a telling off from the rspca! However the man did say they may be able to collect the dog if owner phones in, so ive taken her my house phone again with the number. The dog has just been sick all over the pavement, it looks a browny colour, owner says she has been pooing and sick inside too  positive thoughts all round needed x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't let the RSPCA bother you, you have done nothing wrong, but i do hope she does something for the poor thing and soon!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Well I got a telling off from the rspca! However the man did say they may be able to collect the dog if owner phones in, so ive taken her my house phone again with the number. The dog has just been sick all over the pavement, it looks a browny colour, owner says she has been pooing and sick inside too  positive thoughts all round needed x


Sending positive thoughts xx
Bit unfair of them to scold you, you've bent over backwards to help someone else's dog, you should get a medal


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh im thicker skinned than that, I told him I was only the neighbour. At first he said she would have to take the dog to them but when I explained about transport he said they *might* be able to collect her. Bet my neighbour thinks im a right interfering bag now and wishes she never asked lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Oh im thicker skinned than that, I told him I was only the neighbour. At first he said she would have to take the dog to them but when I explained about transport he said they *might* be able to collect her. Bet my neighbour thinks im a right interfering bag now and wishes she never asked lol


Stuff her, dog's the priority


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If shes still vomiting and pooing so much and not taking any fluids she needs a vet for this without anything else from what you say with the skin tests she is already pretty dehydrated. just wondering if the vomit is brownish and she hasnt eaten there could be some type of internal bleed. Gums would be pale too for that reason. Like I said there could be a few things with her symptoms, none of which ar particularly good. Really hope she does something or any chances she has it may end up being too late by morning.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Woldnt worry about her or the RSPCA, thats what they supposed to be there for preventing suffering. If the dog collapsed earlier today, then shes has plenty of time earlier to organise something. Dont worry humans can help themselves and create their own messes, poor dog cant help itself, so someones got too.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Neighbour just brought my phone back and informs me "its just ringing out" :cursing: so back to plan A since hubby should be home in next 20 mins Just told her to bring the kids here. She said she has never seen her like this before  anyway, shall let you know if she takes her to the PDSA. Cant believe the rspca were going to pick her up and she didnt hold on the line. She said the dog had pooed on her blanket and didnt even try and get off, its not good is it?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Neighbour just brought my phone back and informs me "its just ringing out" :cursing: so back to plan A since hubby should be home in next 20 mins Just told her to bring the kids here. She said she has never seen her like this before  anyway, shall let you know if she takes her to the PDSA. Cant believe the rspca were going to pick her up and she didnt hold on the line. She said the dog had pooed on her blanket and didnt even try and get off, its not good is it?


Nope its not good, but whatever the outcome you cant have done anymore thats for sure, at least you have tried and its not even your dog. Cant believe she didnt even hang on to try to see if they would assist. You have to be pretty thick or dont care if you cant see the dogs really bad and needs help. Its not even just one bad sympton on its own is it?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

No it doesn't sound good, so i do hope she gets the dog to someone tonight


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

As long as she agrees to it, husband will take her to PDSA, but obviously a lot of time has been wasted(3 hours since ive known, 6 hours owners known) so i dont know if this will make the outcome worse? Husband will kill me, poor man, walks in from work and is ordered to take someone else's pet up to PDSA-although I know he will do it for the dog x


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done for helping, but your neighbour :cursing:

I would inform her that the Animal Welfare Act makes it an offence not to provide for the needs of an animal and that include veterinary care. In fact, I seem to remember an elderly woman was tagged after being prosecuted and found guilty recently.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> As long as she agrees to it, husband will take her to PDSA, but obviously a lot of time has been wasted(3 hours since ive known, 6 hours owners known) so i dont know if this will make the outcome worse? Husband will kill me, poor man, walks in from work and is ordered to take someone else's pet up to PDSA-although I know he will do it for the dog x


Whatever the outcome and even though I hope it isnt they cant do anything,
she still cant be left suffering thats for sure. Like you said you do it for the dog.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Well done for helping, but your neighbour :cursing:
> 
> I would inform her that the Animal Welfare Act makes it an offence not to provide for the needs of an animal and that include veterinary care. In fact, I seem to remember an elderly woman was tagged after being prosecuted and found guilty recently.


Thats so true you can be prosecuted for unecessary suffering, or suffering thats preventable.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Husband on way home and ive told him the dog needs a vet. He will take the dog and neighbour my lovely husband, knew I could count on him


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

You are such a wonderful person, how have you not slapped the woman! Really hope the dog pulls through, at least he has someone looking out for him xox


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

aww thanks but im sure you would have all done the same, fingers crossed for dog now x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Husband on way home and ive told him the dog needs a vet. He will take the dog and neighbour my lovely husband, knew I could count on him


Bless the pair of you that little dogs got a lot to thank you for. Hope they an help her. Keep us postedx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Husband on way home and ive told him the dog needs a vet. He will take the dog and neighbour my lovely husband, knew I could count on him


Rep on its way, not a lot in the grand scheme of things but really well deserved for caring so much.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lilb said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated throughout.
> 
> I have a really early start but I'm not going to bed until your OH comes home and rescues the little one!


I don't think I can go to bed either, I'll just lie there worrying


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Come on you stingy lot deserves more rep all round!!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us posted and well done to you and the hubby!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Rep from me to


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

:


Lilb said:


> I did this earlier too


:thumbup: Sorry your exempt from my stingy lot comment then


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pogo said:


> Rep from me to


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

What does rep mean?

Husband on his way with dog now  will let you know how they get on x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> What does rep mean?
> 
> Husband on his way with dog now  will let you know how they get on x


If someone thinks you have done a really good post or something really good you get rep, reputation points. Sort of gold stars like you did at school really


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> What does rep mean?
> 
> Husband on his way with dog now  will let you know how they get on x


Fingers crossed
Rep is the green things in the right top side of posts, you give rep by clicking on the scales, green for good (they're sort of like a supercharged 'like' button), red for not so good. It's used for posts that are particularly good or informative or just plain nice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lilb said:


> Go OH! :thumbsup:
> 
> Re reps. Go to Edit Profile and you'll see what we've been up to!


& scroll down to the bottom of the page or you'll miss them, took me nearly a year to find them & then I wondered what they were!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh! Thank you, i should be repping you then as you have all helped so much x Will post when I know anything, just settling her children in my back room now x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Oh! Thank you, i should be repping you then as you have all helped so much x Will post when I know anything, just settling her children in my back room now x


Aww poor little mites, they must be confused & worried sick about their dog


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive settled them down with Garfield, some apple juice and a biscuit. I think they are OK, tired obviously. What a night!!!!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Just been told I have given out too much reputation but i will go through everyone who replied, im sorry sardonic, couldnt leave a thank you on your visitors messages?

Before they left, the dog managed to walk to me for a stroke, i think she knew id helped her, bless her such a friendly little thing. My cats are furious with me. My Bengal is sat on me at the moment miaowing in protest lol!!!

I dont think they will be back for at least a hour sorry x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Just been told I have given out too much reputation but i will go through everyone who replied, im sorry sardonic, couldnt leave a thank you on your visitors messages?
> 
> Before they left, the dog managed to walk to me for a stroke, i think she knew id helped her, bless her such a friendly little thing. My cats are furious with me. My Bengal is sat on me at the moment miaowing in protest lol!!!
> 
> I dont think they will be back for at least a hour sorry x


ah yes, forgot to mention, rep is limited, you can only give out so much each 24hrs its complicated but I think there's info on here somewhere, my VMs are switched off as there were a few dodgy people joining the site & I got a bit paranoid, I'll send you a friend request, it'll make it visible


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

He certainly is, he's done it really I just hope they get seen quickish so he can get home for some kip! I really appreciate all the advice thank you x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I've some toothpicks for propping open my eyelids, anyone else want some? I also have some freshly baked scones & strawberry jam, no clotted cream though as it had gone an interesting shade of penicillin greenhmy:


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooh sounds yummy!What is worse is Im up early tomorrow to take my cat to have stitches out  still be good to know dog is OK x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Ooh sounds yummy!What is worse is Im up early tomorrow to take my cat to have stitches out  still be good to know dog is OK x


is the cat Ok? What did she have to have done.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Well she had a normal spay done almost 3 weeks ago, badly messed up by first vets and she had to have major abdominal reconstruction by a second vets  She is going to be OK though, can get rid of the lampshade tomorrow


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, I've some toothpicks for propping open my eyelids, anyone else want some? I also have some freshly baked scones & strawberry jam, no clotted cream though as it had gone an interesting shade of penicillin greenhmy:


Ive lost count of how many chuppa chups Ive gone through. Give up smoking now and as on here I got through the most, Like I said stopped now just got a 20 a day chuppa chups habit instead


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Well she had a normal spay done almost 3 weeks ago, badly messed up by first vets and she had to have major abdominal reconstruction by a second vets  She is going to be OK though, can get rid of the lampshade tomorrow


aww bless her, we were lucky with our 2 when they were spayed, no trouble at all, unlike our rabbit Samson who needed extra antibiotics as he wouldn't leave the site alone


Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive lost count of how many chuppa chups Ive gone through. Give up smoking now and as on here I got through the most, Like I said stopped now just got a 20 a day chuppa chups habit instead


I haven't had Chupa Chups for years, I remember loving the yellow & brown ones, can't remember the flavour though


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Well she had a normal spay done almost 3 weeks ago, badly messed up by first vets and she had to have major abdominal reconstruction by a second vets  She is going to be OK though, can get rid of the lampshade tomorrow


Thats terrible poor little mite, poor you too what a worry. Glad she is ok now though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> aww bless her, we were lucky with our 2 when they were spayed, no trouble at all, unlike our rabbit Samson who needed extra antibiotics as he wouldn't leave the site alone
> 
> I haven't had Chupa Chups for years, I remember loving the yellow & brown ones, can't remember the flavour though


Yellow and brown ones, easy chocolate and vanilla or they are now. Suppose it will keep us awake we could play name that chuppa chups flavour. Dont know how many calories they contain, Im guessing a lot cos Im getting a bit of a blota


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

You can all go to bed!

They came back, they have kept the dog in. She was losing blood rectally though  Think it may be some kind of infection. Promise to update you all when I know more, thanks again for all your help going to get full story off hubby now x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Yellow and brown ones, easy chocolate and vanilla or they are now. Suppose it will keep us awake we could play name that chuppa chups flavour. Dont know how many calories they contain, Im guessing a lot cos Im getting a bit of a blota


Probably quite a few & definitely more than ciggies
I am so going to have a lay in tomorrow morning, one of the perks of being a student is not having to worry about early mornings until the 26th


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> You can all go to bed!
> 
> They came back, they have kept the dog in. She was losing blood rectally though  Think it may be some kind of infection. Promise to update you all when I know more, thanks again for all your help going to get full story off hubby now x


Oh bless her but at least she's somewhere that can help, I'll check back tomorrow as I'm knackered
Night night to you & Sled Dog Hotel too xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> You can all go to bed!
> 
> They came back, they have kept the dog in. She was losing blood rectally though  Think it may be some kind of infection. Promise to update you all when I know more, thanks again for all your help going to get full story off hubby now x


Well at least shes in the best place and can get help, Poor Hubby bet his whacked, catch up tomorrow. Hope it goes well with your cat at the vets tomorrow too.x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh bless her but at least she's somewhere that can help, I'll check back tomorrow as I'm knackered
> Night night to you & Sled Dog Hotel too xx


Night Im going too, else Ill never get up to walk the dogs, Night Both.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

You kind caring woman. I wish we all had neighbors like you.
Your neighbor on the other hand sounds like she doesnt care enough about that poor dog.

Night all.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

night to both, thanks for waiting up x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got back from picking the OH up and glad to hear she's at the vets now! lets hope she gets better soon now!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done for last night; you and your hubby did brilliantly . I am so, so pleased to have woken up to the good news that the dog has been taken care of. I hope you aren't all too tired this morning and hope the dog is doing OK too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been v selfish and avoided this thread like the plague because these situations upset me so much. For that I apologise.

I am sooo pleased the poor wee mite has hope on her side and will be rooting for her with every bone in my body.

Without you goodness only knows her fate. You are a wondeful selfless person (as is your hubby). I sure that dear little doggie would want to come and live with you is she knew what lovely people you are compared to what she's got at the moment.

Hat's off to you for keeping your patience and seeing it thro for the dog's sake, I think I would be up on a murder charge!!

Desperately hoping for some good news - and a definate rep to you xx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Any news on the neighbour's dog this morning? Hope there's been some improvement xox


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Just read this thread and what a star you and your husband are! Fab neighbours!!! :thumbsup:

Fingers and paws here crossed for her , so glad she's in proper care and I hope she makes a full recovery 

As for her owners :cursing:


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry no news as yet, I know the dog will be transfered more local to us today, so I will try and catch neighbour in a bit and find out more x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Sorry no news as yet, I know the dog will be transfered more local to us today, so I will try and catch neighbour in a bit and find out more x


As they say no news is good news, so lets hope, when I saw you had posted, part of me wanted to look and part didnt. Hope shes OK.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done for all you've done for that poor dog. I think everyone could do with neighbours like you and your oh! 
I was thinking about it all day at work and have just got in, so had to put my computer on straight away to find out the news.
Well done you two!!!!!
Look forward to hearing any news. Will check again later when I've sorted children out!!! My oh will be late tonight as he's gone for a drink with his work mates of 23 years as it was his last day at work today due to being made redundant!!!


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, the dog is home! She was on a drip overnight and has to go back about her breathing, but they have sent her home, so I guess this is good? Neighbour wouldnt tell me anything else  Thanks for all your help x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That is good - and down to you and your hubby . Never mind not telling you anything else, your neighbour should be thanking you profusely and repaying your kindness in some way hmy:.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> That is good - and down to you and your hubby . Never mind not telling you anything else, your neighbour should be thanking you profusely and repaying your kindness in some way hmy:.


Totally agree with Dogless, what you've done is immensely kind & your neighbour's attitude is downright awful
However, I'm so happy she's home & hope she continues to improve


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you to both, i am just glad that whatever it is(any ideas?) the dog is well enough to come home-she has been put straight back in the back yard!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Thank you to both, i am just glad that whatever it is(any ideas?) the dog is well enough to come home-she has been put straight back in the back yard!


Your neighbour quite frankly beggars belief hmy:. I'm sure there were specific instructions from the vet - she probably doesn't want to tell you the whole story so that you can't try and make her do the right thing. Unfortunately I think there is only so much you can do and you have gone way above and beyond what most people would do.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

i have just read this thread and been nearly in tears. you and your hubby are so kind and careing to do what you have done. as for your nextdoor words fail me im just gobsmacked at the uncaring way she has been. im sorry but id have phoned the rspca and told them that the dog was suffering big time and needs some one to help her asap. and to now get it home and dump it in the back yard what is she on. please keep a close eye on the dog and if any problems just phone the rspca asap she dosnt deserve an animal.

but many thanks for you and your hubby doing what you did:crying:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well at least she's been seen and hopefully feeling better, and as for the neighbour :cursing:


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you but im sure anyone would have done the same, I will keep my eye out to try and see the dog myself, im guessing she must be on the way to be better to be sent home. I stood out in our back for a little while but I couldnt hear her. I thought he might have told me what was the matter but she was a bit off hand to be honest and her children were there so didnt want to cause a row. At least I have tried my best to help.


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow nice of your neighbour to thank you and let you know how the poor mite is doing.

Like the rest of the people here i think you and hubby are amazing.

As for that woman she needs reporting to RSPCA and banned from keeping animals. Animal cruelty is unforgivable


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kerrypn said:


> Well, the dog is home! She was on a drip overnight and has to go back about her breathing, but they have sent her home, so I guess this is good? Neighbour wouldnt tell me anything else  Thanks for all your help x





kerrypn said:


> Thank you to both, i am just glad that whatever it is(any ideas?) the dog is well enough to come home-she has been put straight back in the back yard!


fSounds like she was dehydrated and they put her on the drip to give her fluids. They must be happy on the hydration front though to send her home.
I should think they want to monitor her breathing and maybe do some more tests.

You neighbour beggars belief, all the help and assistance you both gave last night and she hasnt the common decency to thank you and properly and tell you whats wrong. Mind you says it all really regarding a character reference, the attitude last night and now putting the dog out the back yard as soon as its home.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> fSounds like she was dehydrated and they put her on the drip to give her fluids. They must be happy on the hydration front though to send her home.
> I should think they want to monitor her breathing and maybe do some more tests.
> 
> You neighbour beggars belief, all the help and assistance you both gave last night and she hasnt the common decency to thank you and properly and tell you whats wrong. Mind you says it all really regarding a character reference, the attitude last night and now putting the dog out the back yard as soon as its home.


Can't be good for an unwell dog, poor little mite:crying:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Can't be good for an unwell dog, poor little mite:crying:


Its disgusting, would anyone in their right mind pick a dog up from the vets who barely 24hrs ago was so ill she was kept in and just put it straight out in the garden. Sounds like the dog is a really cherished part of the family doesnt it!!


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

I've just logged on tonight and read all the posts.

Thank god there are people like you and your hubby in this world. I can't believe your neighbours attitude :cursing: and i feels so sorry for that poor dog having an owner like her.


----------



## danbert (Aug 31, 2011)

JoJo74 said:


> I've just logged on tonight and read all the posts.
> 
> Thank god there are people like you and your hubby in this world. I can't believe your neighbours attitude :cursing: and i feels so sorry for that poor dog having an owner like her.


I agree completely with the poster above.

On behalf of your neighbour's dog who can't say it, and on behalf of your neighbour who doesn't have the decency to say it, thank you so much to you and your OH for quite possibly saving that dog's life.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Your neighbour definately doesnt deserve the unconditional love of that dear sweet dog.
If I were nearer I think I would have to whisk her away to a better life. Probably causing some gbh enroute!!!

So well done to you and OH, you have saved her life I'm sure. But if your neighbour doesnt appreciate her dog, she aint gonna give a !! 
We all do and think you're ace!!!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm new here so still finding the forum's culture but Kerry you deserve more than just these flowers... 








I would guess the nature of the delayed arrival resulted in a "conversation" at the PDSA, even if not spoken aloud the precursor telephone calls built up an image of the owner's apparent dedication to her pet's well being. I speculate: A lot can be communicated with a glance or tone of voice from a dog lover witnessing what might seem to be neglect.

The neighbour might feel your help portrayed her in a bad light by comparison, she can't take out that frustration on anyone else so it is transferred at you.

If money is tight some people might have sought to have the dog PST rather than meet medical bills and after care costs, she might resent this with the start of school terms etc.

Whatever the future holds for that dog I feel you and your husband have done more than many dog owners would have done. :thumbup:


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGG at this thread ( thank god for you your husband and the members of the forum poor poor dog  really hope he gets a new home because his owner (i would usually say mummy but naa) doesnt deserve him grrrrr


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the lovely messages(and flowers!), it means a lot x

No news to report havent heard from the neighbour/seen the dog, so I cant tell you all anymore. I just hope she is taken to her follow up appointments and makes a full recovery. The neighbour did have a dog before she had this one, I cant remember what happened now, but when we first moved in I remember her knocking on the door and accusing me of reporting her to the RSPCA because the dog was crying in the back yard(I hadnt, and at the time I didnt even know she had a dog-we had only lived here a week or so!)

I am not going to ask how the dog is doing again, however sorely I am tempted because I did feel sorry for her(the dog) and hope she is better, but I think it is a sensitive subject now x


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Taxi to the PDSA if she rings and they will see her or trying every friend she has with a car? Pricey option I know (taxi) but if my dog needed seeing that urgently I would have to just get him seen and worry about getting the money later.


 Dogless, why oh why do some people have dogs??? I just despair sometimes.
It makes me feel so sad,


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrypn said:


> Thank you for all the lovely messages(and flowers!), it means a lot x
> 
> No news to report havent heard from the neighbour/seen the dog, so I cant tell you all anymore. I just hope she is taken to her follow up appointments and makes a full recovery. The neighbour did have a dog before she had this one, I cant remember what happened now, but when we first moved in I remember her knocking on the door and accusing me of reporting her to the RSPCA because the dog was crying in the back yard(I hadnt, and at the time I didnt even know she had a dog-we had only lived here a week or so!)
> 
> I am not going to ask how the dog is doing again, however sorely I am tempted because I did feel sorry for her(the dog) and hope she is better, but I think it is a sensitive subject now x


You did your best & the ball's in their court now I guess xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Well you cant do anymore. Does sound there is a bit of a history there shall we say, so doesnt look like this is a new or one off out of character episode.
Someone near by mut have been concerned before by the sounds of it. As you say though before your time really. Just hope the dog is OK as you do.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Dogless, why oh why do some people have dogs??? I just despair sometimes.
> It makes me feel so sad,


No idea; I had a massive feeling of sadness reading this thread - I would do anything to make sure my dog was treated as most of us on here would. I was looking at him sprawled out snoring on the floor as I was typing and just couldn't imagine letting him suffer in any way.

On the other hand, it is heartening to know that there are good people out there like the OP and her hubby who will do their very best to help others.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

My god, just read this whole thread, well done to you & hubby, that poor dog. I can't really express how disgusted I am with your neighbour, that B**** should not have animals, what an awful human being. I would be sorely tempted to report her in the hope that the poor dog got a better home. How could anyone sit & watch any animal blatantly suffering horribly for hours & hours?? :cursing:


----------

